

The Maven Adoption Curve - moe
http://tech.puredanger.com/2009/01/28/maven-adoption-curve/
Kool-Aid recovery. ;-)
======
mattmcknight
I've been proud to be on the first page of google results for 2 years on the
query of "maven sucks", not quite as proud that it remains on my top ten most
visited pages month after month. Most people don't have a lot of interest in
making their build process non-deterministic.

~~~
igorgue
and I though I hated maven :), so glad to hear some people don't like it!

------
Tichy
It might have been coincidence, but somehow all the Java projects that
involved Maven were even less fun than the other ones. To the point that I
decided to reject further projects that involve Maven, except that is all Java
projects now...

